# Any tricks to growing wheat?



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

BOO HOO!! I was just notified that atleast the first 2 weeks of Aug. I will be laid off. Production usually goes down for the month but us skilled tradesmen always work thru shutdown, NOT this year!!!! Can you all tell I am upset!!!! "NOT"! This sets up perfect for the 1 1/2 acre Winter wheat plot that needs about 4 days of work picking rock and grooming.
I am spraying it for the second time (weather permitting) next weekend since it is raining there today I did not take my 600 mile round trip drive I was planning for today. After total kill off I will plow it, (It has not had crop in it for 13 years) I had it culitvated 3 years ago and limed with 4 ton an acre just never got aroung to finishing the work.
So by the end of Aug. 4th I should have it plowed disked picked of rock and ready to do something with it.
My questions are; 
1. What ph should I be looking for?
2. Are there any brand/type of wheat I should be looking into for this?
3. When should I buy the wheat, is innoculating needed?
As you can tell I have never planted wheat before. I would like to avoid any mistakes so ANY information or tricks you have would be accepted with open arms here! I dont plan on planting till around Labor day, My place is on the same parrelel as about Cheboygan Mi. The upper tip of Lower. but as you know I am in western Wi. Does Labor day sound too late? or should an earlier date be planned? I have a brassica plot going in at the end of this month so the wheat field may be hit hard for the month of Sept. (they did not enter (hard anyway) my brassicas last year till the end of Sept. 
Thanks alot guys and as always thanks for providing an outsider great knowlege and recreation, by far and away this is the best board I have ever found and am planning on supporting it this week. Thanks again.
Brokenarrow


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

As long as you get the crop in by the third week of August you should have plenty of growth. ph level should be 6.5-7.0 An older variety that works well for your "Cheboygan parralell" is Frankenmuth and would yield about 50-60 bushel. No innoculant needed, and as long as your doing the planting, a suggestion of underseeding some clover might be a good idea.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

Like Garden Bay said no innoculent is needed and if your pH is 6.5 that is great but I have had great stands of wheat with pH of 6 but the closer to 7 the better. If you do a soil test it will tell what fertilizer use but if not I like to use triple 19 with the wheat. If I have time I also like to broadcast some 34-0-0 on the wheat about 2 weeks after germination--the wheat loves the nitrogen. I also like the combine rye (not ryegrass) with the wheat also. I will broadcast the wheat and rye then lightly go over it with a disc--I have never had a problem with burying the seed to deep this way.

As far as variety I am sure there is a variety that is better for you northern guys but I just use whatever the co-op has.

best of luck
todd


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

BA, My hunting land and food plots are in Iron County Mi. near Iron Mountain/Crystal Falls close to Wi. I was wondering if you are near by?? Lew


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Lew
I looked at the atlas and followed it accrossed into Mi. when I said I was around 46th parrelel. I am in Rusk county Wi. Just east of Rice Lake(N. western Wi.) SO you could almost do a Laumbeau Leap and be in the Cheese State Eh? I have never been to Upper Mi.! I must take a road trip someday, if the other people in Mi. are half as nice as all of you here I must visit.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

BA, My hunting property is about 10 miles from Wi. but looking at the map it appears you are about 200 miles away. I was hoping we were a little closer so we could check out each others food plots. I do think that our growing condition should be similar and we can compare notes on what works best for this area of the country. Looks like we are going to have a great season, deer numbers are high and there some nice bucks running around. Lew


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a little help


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

L2H, Good chart. I made a copy to keep in my food plot book binder. Thanks. Lew


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes Me too Thanks Luv2.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Lew
I will be there the first weekend of Aug. planting for 4 days, I also will be there around the 16th of Aug. and Labor day weekend. Of course as bow hunting starts it will increase. If you want to come for a day or a weekend your welcome, I always have a bed or couch open (I sleep in a recliner normally LOL) 
Let me know if your planning on a road trip someday, you can stay by me if ya want, bring a friend too, my group of guys (when they show up) are alot of fun, we age from 39 (me) to 48 years old, so we are no spring chickens but sometimes we think we are! Find Ladysmith on the map, I am south of it about 7 miles.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

BA, Thanks for the offer, it sounds like a lot of fun. However, like you when I get to my property I always have a ton of work to get done. During the bow season we hunt hard and never get as much time in a tree as what we would like. Bottom line is we won't make it over this year, but I sure appreciate you making the offer. My target to get up up my property next is Aug 21 to spray, lime and replant three fields and work in some scouting. Hope to get everything done. Best of luck this year. Lew


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

Lew,

August 21st huh? For me, thats the day the ring goes on the left hand forever!! I'll think about you having fun with your foodplots as I receive my life sentence with no chance of parole
andy


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

Andy--best of luck with the funeral---opps i meant wedding


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

ANDY ANDY ANDY ANDY ANDY
I am going on 20 years of "wedded blis"!!! Good luck
Aug. Wedding? Hmmm smart man nothing going on around that time (opening days)
here is a tip to make your marrige last, "everything you have ever learned in your lifetime, forget! Let her tell you how it is and when she wants it done, be happy and do it!" If you 2 drink? STOP!!!! Follow those 2 rules and you will do fine!


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

BA & DD,Thanks guys! I was just kidding around before. Im actually really pumped about getting married. We've tried to do things the right way too (the way God would want them done), so I think it will really be a special day. She gets a little irritable when I make comments like "the old ball & chain", but I think they're funny. Thanks for the tips too! I ain't no dummy you know....a guy this into bowhunting would never put his yearly anniversary in the great season of autumn!!!
andy


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Not to worry Andy. I got hitched to my bride on Nov 12th. Rifle season starts on the 15th. Was still honey mooning that first year. Second year it was back to the woods. But since that day been bowing hunting since 71 and she has tracked 95 % of my bow kills. Its a two way street, All I can say is the anniversary date is not just one day of the year. We are on 38 years. Fall is a great time of the year.

Gibby


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Yep Gibby, sounds like you caught your self a KEEPER!!! Tracks your deer for ya? Cant beat that ! Congrats


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> but looking at the map it appears you are about 200 miles away.


That far North your a Canadian City block away.
A forty pack will get you there


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

How prepaired must a wheat field be for some germination? Ya think you could get some germination if you cut/sprayed and waited till it died off then scratched the surface with the box blades scarifers and just broadcast the seed and hoped for rain? I have a section next to one of my plots I am working on this weekend that we threww alot of rocks in (did not get then all the way to the woods) and was thinking of giving it a try? Was thinking all I would have in it would be a pint of roundup a few bucks in seed and some time. I am putting in a W. wheat field latter this month in back and was thinking of trying what I described next to the other field? You think it has a chance for some germination or does a W. wheat field need to be prepaired GOOD?
Thanks


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

My last question was answered when I saw how many rocks we actually threw into that little section (long strip 20' wide by 600' long) I need a landscape rake to windrow this area, no way to get down to soil untill all the rocks from the field next to it are removed.

What happens to winter wheat the following spring after a fall planting? Does it lose its palatability after it get older?


----------

